# do the 89 -93 have lsd?



## driftnnismo1 (Aug 21, 2003)

which year 240sx have lsd or viscus rear, shead some light to this so i can fully understand of what to look for . I'm just about to buy my first 240sx soon. anybody in southjersey drift if so where 
can i find you...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

91 and up
89-90 did not have LSD

easy way to tell if you have LSD on a 91 up is

1)jack up thje rear and spin the a tire. If both spin you have LSD

2)do a burnout and look for two tire marks instead of one

3)look at the differential and see if there is a orange sticker

4)if you have Super HICAS, you have LSD. Super HICAS ha a big ass gold thing in the engine bay...cant miss it


----------



## driftnnismo1 (Aug 21, 2003)

what is super hicus?is it good or bad to hav for drifting?


----------



## gregorymoy (Sep 10, 2003)

From when I purchased my brand new 91 240SX SE, Limited Slip Diff (LSD) was only available on the Super HICAS optioned cars.

Super HICAS was Nissan's version of 4 wheel steering. Their claims was better handling.

GSM


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32725&highlight=hicas

they "claim" it has better handling. but hicas make the car's handling unpredicitable at higher speeds or when pushed harder. my ppl who have hicas disable with a hicas eliminator (about 100bux)


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

driftnnismo1... word of advice, if you plan to start drifting... welcome to the club! Also, welcome to the wonderful world of NISSAN and remember to ENJOY THE RIDE! 

If you are seriously considering the purchase of a 240... there are many things you have to take note on...

1) Get one with an LSD - if not, then that will be fine as well! Just make sure it does not have four wheel steering... *now, why would anyone want that???... on a work truck, I would understand, but on a car live the 240... OMG!*

2) 240's are known for having problems with their trunk latches... check this out... easy repair, esp. if you're planning on spending the $$$ for a drift setup.

3) If you wanna start talking drifting, I suggest you contact me by email or PM me and we can talk more about this... it is more a state of mind then anything else. Start SLOW and work progressively... otherwise, you WILL FIND YOURSELF IN A HEAP OF TROUBLE! =)

4) Is it stick or auto? If anything, get manual tranny cuz that is JUST THA WAY TO GO!!! - Yo! ...and the cost to convert is not worth it... 

5) You are in the states, so I don't know what they go for there... but get don't spend anything more then $5,000... and expect some high mileage. Anything between 100k-150k sounds good to me. You gotta remember that the car is now in the 10 year + range. 

6) I suggest you get to know the owner/driver of the vehicle and see how THEY DRIVE IT... and how they act. If there is any doubt... don't go for it... remember it's your first car (from what I get) so don't make the mistake!

7) HAVE FUN WITH IT BUD!... You're now in the club!

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

gregorymoy said:


> From when I purchased my brand new 91 240SX SE, Limited Slip Diff (LSD) was only available on the Super HICAS optioned cars.
> 
> Super HICAS was Nissan's version of 4 wheel steering. Their claims was better handling.
> 
> GSM




Can you use an lsd from a 240 w/ hicas in a 240 without hicas or is there some modification needed?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my steering wheel says I have hicas.. but my car knows I'm not cool enough


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't revive old threads....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

he probably did a search turd nugget. Too bad I still don't have an answer for him. First you say search, then you say don't revive old threads.. Make up yo mind yo! :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you may search... but you MAY not post in that search..

there. revised rule.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahaahahahahah

if you want to check for VLSD in 91-94 models, see if you have hicas.. you can do this by checking to see if you have a hicas pump. it's located on the passenger side of the engine bay and is colored gold..kinda hard to miss it.

in 95-98 models, see if you have ABS. if you have ABS, you have VLSD.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

One quick question, im gonna add a LSD to my 240 but since its an 89 do i need any extra equipment to put in a KAAZ LSD?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think so..?? i'm not sure..


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Hooper0577 said:


> One quick question, im gonna add a LSD to my 240 but since its an 89 do i need any extra equipment to put in a KAAZ LSD?


I'm fairly certain that a limited slip differential is just a "bolt on" HA HA..bolt on...part. It's like putting on a different set of rims as in fabrication/controling devices/etc... Nothing electrical is linked to it like the computer or sensors. Just make sure you get one made for your year model.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

revived a 6 month old thread... died for 15 days... then came back to life 

why can't you people jsut let things go...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think nismo is the only one that has a lsd made for the open diff housing KAAZ and cusco i think need the VLSD pumpkin?!?! correct me if im wrong.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> revived a 6 month old thread... died for 15 days... then came back to life
> 
> why can't you people jsut let things go...


HAHAHA :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

friggin noobs!!!!!!  the admins put a big fat announcement.. "DON'T REVIVE OLD THREADS!!!!" we're getting a lot of noobs and they're reviving threads like crazy


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

ugh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

j4mie said:


> ugh


 ^^^ useless post LET THE THREAD DIE!!


----------

